# Sig 220 Stainless value



## jordanwebster16 (Sep 14, 2013)

I apologize if this has been hashed out. I just joined the forum. I was wondering what I should pay for a P220 Stainless. I haven't held it in my hands, but the gun looks flawless in photos. It's not the Elite, and it has wood grips, box, 2 mags, and papers. Serial starts out: G 376. If there's another detail I can include, let me know. Thanks in advance and, again, sorry if all this has been discussed.

Jordan


----------



## pat701 (May 27, 2012)

I bought a P220 new in 2004, Stainless, frame made in germany, night sights, two mags, and hogue gripes. I paid $708 for it, hope this helps you. My son now has it.


----------



## ejfalvo (Mar 6, 2009)

Bought a BNIB full size stainless for $845 last year, 2 mags, Hogue grips.


----------

